# Juice from Steam Juicer



## Tony (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi. I have recently aquired a steam juicer and have produced a wonderful elderberry juice. I also have lots of grapes that will be ripe very soon & I want to make some wine. Does anyone know if the juice produced is concentrated and if you have to add water (if so how much?) or just use it neat? - I added suger when in the steamer. 

Can't seem to find out the answers. Can anyone help?

Tony


----------



## Tom (Sep 5, 2010)

For elderberries I would ck the brix 1st. Unless you have Wine grapes you will have to add water and sugar to get the gravity needed
Steaming does not concentrate juice.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Sep 5, 2010)

You are going to really like that steamed elderberry juice wine, we add the sugar to the hot juice, not in the steamer, no reason to put it in the steamer as its just to make it sticky to clean up. Tom is right, you are not concentrating the juice. The yield should be about a gallon for 10 pounds of fruit. There isnt going to be much acid carried over into the juice so you need to add some acid blend. I usually let ours cool overnight and then do the acid and gravity measurments. Now that you have a steamer there are all kinds of things you can steam, blackberries work really good in a steamer, you can get all the juice out and leave some of the acid behind so you can use more berries for every gallon. Crackedcork


----------



## Luc (Sep 6, 2010)

A steam juicer is a great tool for preparing certain juices.

However it does not concentrate the juice.
In the contrary it dilutes the juice as the cooling down steam will become water again and mix with the juice.

For elderberries it is great. However I would not use it on for example apples. Read this and you will see that it is the last option I would choose for juicing apples:
http://wijnmaker.blogspot.com/2008/09/appeltje-voor-de-dorst-apple-day.html

I would never dilute grape juice unless acidity demands it.
Just press the grapes and measure the juice.

Luc


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 6, 2010)

I like my steamer. It works out well for the elderberries. I also steamed strawberry juice then simmered down to make an fpac for the strawberry wine.


----------



## porchard (Sep 7, 2012)

I disagree that the juice is not concentrated. I just juiced peaches and it has to be mixed with something or it is too strong to drink.
The steam juicer works by steaming the produce to cause the cell walls to break and causes the juice to fall into a juice kettle which is then drained into jars or bottles. Due to the heat and extraction method, this juice is concentrated.


----------



## monkey (Apr 15, 2013)

Luc said:


> A steam juicer is a great tool for preparing certain juices.
> 
> However it does not concentrate the juice.
> In the contrary it dilutes the juice as the cooling down steam will become water again and mix with the juice.
> ...



I am looking into buying a steam juicer and came across this article and followed the link.

I enjoyed following but think the conclusions are possibly flawed...

A significant proportion of an apple is inedible core (25% ?) which is fibrous and a lot less juicy than the flesh.
For all of the tests with the exception of the steam juicer, the apples were cored first before being weighed and then having the juice extracted.
With method 3 (freezing), the apples also had their skins removed.

To be able to compare fairly, you would need to conduct the tests with all the fruit prepared the same way beforehand.

How about a rerun?


----------

